# Best Day at the Range in About a Year!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

For those who don't know the story, I got burned around the eye last year by a casing that got wedged behind my protective glasses. Ever since then I've had a problem shooting my Sig. I tend to close my eyes at the last minute. Have been trying to break this habit for about a year now, and I came close to succeeding today. I managed to keep my eyes open for about 45 out of 50 shots, which is pretty good for me at this point. The range officers tend to give me rental glasses now, and usually the only pair with a lip of sorts on the top. I am in the market for wrap around glasses, but this is a deeper issue that I need to break myself of before it gets any worse.

So, some pictures.

This is a shot from a year ago of the aftermath of the burn. This is partly healed here, but it did effect my eye slightly at first. That red went all the way up! Unfortunetly, that's my strong eye, too (right handed, left eye dominant issues).










So because I tend to close my eyes at the last minute, I had lost all trace of a grouping during shooting. Here is today's target. Not my best, but it is a major improvement, so I am very proud. I usually throw my targets out, but I brought this one home especially to photograph it for you guys!










Can you tell which shots I failed in keeping my eyes open? LOL!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Good to see you are getting your confidence back. Keep trying ang you will get it back completely. I know ,with your father, it can be hard to dry fire practice. But keep at it, it will help get over this flinch. Also, have you tried a safety products store. I found wraparound safety glasses that fit tight to my face. and, they are cheap too ($1.21 @).


----------

